# Jonesboro Police OIS of a Stoner



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Jonesboro Police released bodycam video of a fatal officer involved shooting that left 1 suspect dead & an officer injured. Bodycam shows officer Corey Obregon encountered Jayden Prunty 22, about 10:30 PM in the vicinity of the Spruce and Warren streets intersection. Officer Corey Obregon told Prunty he was approaching as part of a drug interdiction operation in the area. Investigators said the officer “detected a strong odor of marijuana” and instructed Prunty to stop and talk to him. A struggle between the officer and Prunty. Prunty was reaching for something, and the officer realized it was a gun. Seconds later, a shot is heard, Prunty fired, hitting Officer Obregon in the leg. Both men were then on their sides on the ground. The officer then pulled his gun and fired two shots, which appeared to hit Prunty in the head as both men remained on their sides


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Keep that TQ on your person! Duty belt space is limited, but another officer on scene was sporting the RDR TQ bracket that mounts to the holster:








RDR TQ Strut


The latest edition of the RDR TQ strut embodies everything learned over 3 years of proven work in the field. By Injection molding the strut we created a stronger, lighter product which allowed us to integrate hardware and ease installation efforts. Each kit includes the RDR TQ strut, necessary...




rdrgear.com





Assholes know the script, departments releasing videos like this need to address that.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Umm... 
I'm no sworn....

Was the punk facing away from him?


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Sooty said:


> Umm...
> I'm no sworn....
> 
> Was the punk facing away from him?


When the officer shot, as he was on top off him?


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Ground fight over a gun ..pull the trigger till his head comes apart. 
Any asshole who says the things this guy did should be huge red flags for armed resistance. "I'm not doing anything, I'm afraid, etc...while walking away from a uniformed officer is trying to verbalize justification for a violent resistance. Good outcome here, too bad the cop took a round. Good shot placement and delivery. 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Hush said:


> Keep that TQ on your person! Duty belt space is limited, but another officer on scene was sporting the RDR TQ bracket that mounts to the holster:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would go as far as leaving the raw video unedited, so people can see the extreme devastation that is done when a 9, .40 .45 gets sent through someone head when they decide to fight with the cops.


----------

